# Are there grappling moves that are more suited to one sex?



## grapplejack (Dec 29, 2004)

I mean women have extra moves and weapons to aid their technique in grappling. They have stronger legs to crush anyone and if they have large breasts can use them as weapons but with men these would be difficult.
Does anyone know of other moves etc


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 29, 2004)

I know of no extra moves. There are techniques plain and simple. Performed both by male and females alike. Techniques have no favortism.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 29, 2004)

*gasp*

I'm sorry, I just had a laughing fit when seeing large breasts used as weapons.  As big "dirty pillows" to smother someone? Slapping someone in the face?  ???

The grappling instructors teach the same techs to men and women, and change things for each person's needs, which all differ slightly.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 29, 2004)

grapplejack said:
			
		

> I mean women have extra moves and weapons to aid their technique in grappling. They have stronger legs to crush anyone and if they have large breasts can use them as weapons but with men these would be difficult.
> Does anyone know of other moves etc


 HUH?

 umm... I can honestly say that I have never used my... nevermind... this is just weird.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 29, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> ... this is just weird.


Agreed.


----------



## MJS (Dec 29, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> *gasp*
> 
> I'm sorry, I just had a laughing fit when seeing large breasts used as weapons.  As big "dirty pillows" to smother someone? Slapping someone in the face?  ???



Yeah, I had a little laughing fit myself when I read that one! :lool: 

Mike


----------



## MJS (Dec 29, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Agreed.



Ditto!!!

Mike


----------



## bignick (Dec 29, 2004)

?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 29, 2004)

So, what you're saying is that LethaWeapons could dominate the MMA scene because of her, attributes?  Oh, those poor Gracies......

:rofl:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 29, 2004)

grapplejack said:
			
		

> I mean women have extra moves and weapons to aid their technique in grappling. They have stronger legs to crush anyone and if they have large breasts can use them as weapons but with men these would be difficult.



I came up with an oh-so-clever response to this ... *ahem* ... post.  But I thought better of it.  You'd be surprised what The Girls can do.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 29, 2004)

shesulsa - you call them that, too?!?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh yes - they are entities in their own right.  They are usually exceptionally good at picking up on B.S.  Hey - what's that, a siren I hear?


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 29, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Oh yes - they are entities in their own right. They are usually exceptionally good at picking up on B.S. Hey - what's that, a siren I hear?


:roflmao:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 29, 2004)

I would like to give my own comments but I shall refrain and keep them to myself. What I say may be used against me in a court of law :uhyeah:   :jedi1: !


----------



## Aaron Little (Dec 29, 2004)

********Message EDITED********

Never Mind!


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 29, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> I would like to give my own comments but I shall refrain and keep them to myself. What I say may be used against me in a court of law :uhyeah:   :jedi1: !



Or in the court of Tess!  LOL!!


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 29, 2004)

grapplejack said:
			
		

> I mean women have extra moves and weapons to aid their technique in grappling. They have stronger legs to crush anyone and if they have large breasts can use them as weapons but with men these would be difficult.
> Does anyone know of other moves etc




hahahahhahaha....no, none like those. TW


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 29, 2004)

Well, 

 I dunno about grappling attacks specifically, but "Monkey Steals the Peach" is much better suited for use against a man than a woman.


----------



## bignick (Dec 29, 2004)

Perhaps...if he had a video of some these techniques, we could clear up the situation...

 :uhyeah:


----------



## Lisa (Dec 29, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> Perhaps...if he had a video of some these techniques, we could clear up the situation...
> 
> :uhyeah:


 :whip: Bad Nick... BAD!


----------



## bignick (Dec 29, 2004)

Sorry.....


 :angel:


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 29, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> Sorry.....
> 
> 
> :angel:


 :mst:  I'm supposed to believe that??  

 - Ceicei


----------



## bignick (Dec 29, 2004)

i thought the angel would help...


----------



## Simon Curran (Dec 30, 2004)

I think I will resist my over bearing temptation to say something negative about this person...


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 30, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> i thought the angel would help...


  Ah yes, you charmer, you!!  That angel is sweet.  That halo mitigates whatever bad you do... 

  - Ceicei


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 30, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> shesulsa - you call them that, too?!?


Mine are "the twins"  

And this guy's a creep. :zap:


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 30, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Ah yes, you charmer, you!!  That angel is sweet.  That halo mitigates whatever bad you do...
> 
> - Ceicei


Yeah, you mean that halo that's hanging off one of the horns on his forehead?


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 30, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Well,
> 
> I dunno about grappling attacks specifically, but "Monkey Steals the Peach" is much better suited for use against a man than a woman.



   

Ehem... lets not go there...   :whip: 

As far as the original comment, I would say there's no gender difference as far as technique goes.  Strength and physical....  ummm... attributes...  have really no bearing, as they're will always be someone stronger (or in this case, more buxom  ).  

 :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 30, 2004)

grapplejack said:
			
		

> I mean women have extra moves and weapons to aid their technique in grappling. They have stronger legs to crush anyone and if they have large breasts can use them as weapons but with men these would be difficult.
> Does anyone know of other moves etc


:xtrmshock Excuse me? :lookie: No that only works on the hubby when you want to buy stuff! LOL This thread belongs in either the comedy cafe:boing2::rofl:    or the Dark Kingdom :ladysman:


----------



## Simon Curran (Dec 30, 2004)

Without wanting to get myself a slapping from all of the ladies here present, where exactly does it say that women have stronger legs than men?

If there is a women who has stronger legs than someone the size of BIGNICK then I for one would certainly not want to be rolling around on the floor with her...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> :xtrmshock Excuse me? :lookie: No that only works on the hubby when you want to buy stuff! LOL This thread belongs in either the comedy cafe:boing2::rofl:    or the Dark Kingdom :ladysman:


 Hey, the Dark Kingdom has some standards....admitedly low....(must remember to restock the hot tub bar...) 


I would say the Figure 4 leg lock might be an advantagous move for a gal....if she had long legs....say, why isn't Stacy WWE champion then?  She's got long legs.....
Maybe he can find some info at http://www.glorywrestling.com?


----------



## bignick (Dec 30, 2004)

SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> If there is a women who has stronger legs than someone the size of BIGNICK then I for one would certainly not want to be rolling around on the floor with her...


 I was kinda thinking the same thing....

 I am the current Indian leg wrestling champion of my school....


----------



## Bod (Jan 12, 2005)

The answer is yes. In general women have far better hip flxibility than men, and this can be used to advantage for just about all forward throws and  for sweeps.

Against women it has been noted that it is easier to shoot or morote-gari, as men seem to instinctively move their hips backwards away from danger.

I have been smothered by large stomachs but never by anything else. Not even man-breasts.


----------



## lonecoyote (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm really really sorry for keeping this thread going. Apologies all around. But a few years I heard about a story where a man was at a bachelor party and a female dancer during her act, impacted certain of her man made or at least enhanced attributes onto the head of this party guest. He was sitting in a chair at the time and apparently he really got his neck messed up. Compressed his vertabrae or something, not sure. Point is, in this instance a woman did indeed use certain attributes to mess a guy up, not intentionally though. He sued of course. No word on any additional injuries he incurred after telling his wife/girlfriend why his neck was hurt.


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 28, 2005)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> I'm really really sorry for keeping this thread going. Apologies all around. But a few years I heard about a story where a man was at a bachelor party and a female dancer during her act, impacted certain of her man made or at least enhanced attributes onto the head of this party guest. He was sitting in a chair at the time and apparently he really got his neck messed up. Compressed his vertabrae or something, not sure. Point is, in this instance a woman did indeed use certain attributes to mess a guy up, not intentionally though. He sued of course. No word on any additional injuries he incurred after telling his wife/girlfriend why his neck was hurt.


Yeah I can imagine my girlfreind's reaction... :whip: :whip: :whip: 

"Time to die..." (Rutger Hauer in Bladerunner)


----------



## still learning (Feb 1, 2005)

Hello, Is there an advantage(suited) for one sex in grappling? In equal weight, I am guessing that the men may have a stronger upper body and larger muscles , if equal skills. So any upper body holds using the arms to pin the women will give the men the advantage. I am not a grappler and I may be wrong? These are just things I see in my sons wrestling school with the woman they practice with (high school wrestling team). The boys and girls practice wrestling together. Most of the guys can control the womens arms more easly. ........there are some really tought and fast women wrestlers on the high school team, not all the guys are successful pinning the ladies too! .....Aloha


----------



## Bod (Mar 7, 2005)

The story continues from the Metro (London) today:



> *Model Cashes in on her Assets*
> 
> A glamour girl, who was once accused of hitting a partygoer with her 69HH breasts, has sold her implant for $9000. Tawny Peaks attracted 67 bids for her unusual lot on eBay. The implant made headlines when she was unsuccessfully sued in New York in 1998 by a man who said he suffered whiplash on a stag night.



Americans: Stag Night = Bachelor Party


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Mar 7, 2005)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> I'm really really sorry for keeping this thread going. Apologies all around. But a few years I heard about a story where a man was at a bachelor party and a female dancer during her act, impacted certain of her man made or at least enhanced attributes onto the head of this party guest. He was sitting in a chair at the time and apparently he really got his neck messed up. Compressed his vertabrae or something, not sure. Point is, in this instance a woman did indeed use certain attributes to mess a guy up, not intentionally though. He sued of course. No word on any additional injuries he incurred after telling his wife/girlfriend why his neck was hurt.


Bod got there before me - he suffered injuries, in part, because she had some of the biggest breast implants EVER.  69HH are absolutely disturbingly enormous beyond all normal biological boundaries.  

I can't imagine normal breasts doing that to someone.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Mar 7, 2005)

That's beyond human into lifestock territory...ugh!


----------



## Kempogeek (Mar 7, 2005)

grapplejack said:
			
		

> I mean women have extra moves and weapons to aid their technique in grappling. They have stronger legs to crush anyone and if they have large breasts can use them as weapons but with men these would be difficult.
> Does anyone know of other moves etc


 Sometimes Im afraid that I'll post some replies that may sound dumb. But I think this guy wins the top prize. He needs to come out of the stone age. Women in the martial arts use their skills, training and knowledge to "crush" anyone, especially guys who think like you grapplejack. You need to have alot more respect for women in general. That what I was taught growing up. Best regards, Steve


----------

